# Kindle Fire & Log in on Ht



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I just got a kindle fire and it wont log in on HT. It keeps telling me I have the wrong username password, and Im sure Ive got it right.

Is it something with the kindle, my little trac phone is the same

TIA


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

HT is one forum that has caused me no problems when using our Fire.

I keep complaining another forum I am on that their site is not Fire friendly. They reply I should try using the mobile view and I reply that why should I when on HT I have no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I cant get it to log in, Im sure Ive got the right username & password, Thanks, I will keep trying.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe its, Im logged in on my computer & trying to log in on the fire, on the same wireless connection, could that throw it off?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I looked up homesteading today on the Fire and it said it wasn't there lol it gave me the message that I had typed in the wrong URL or something.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> it said it wasn't there lol


Oh no :hysterical: Its my user name. Its got a period at the end. i forget about that. The log in button is too close to the password and calender buttons.

I try to hit log in and it highlights password or brings up the calender.

I think Im going to have to get one of those styluses. Ive tried used a pen, a bamboo knitting needle, another crochet hook. that stylus must have some kind of metal or other material in it.

I spent so much on amazon I have to wait till next month to get one :sob::hysterical:

ETa, Ive never gotten really carried away with internet shopping before. I did this month though, just went crazy on amazon


----------

